# something to look at..



## Q2 slayer (Jan 16, 2005)

I have two brand new,old compounds...One is a youth "Outlaw"by "Blackhawk Archery"It's all wood,no drilling no adjustments20-25#serial#0179.It has paper stickers on it saying blackhawk compound/blackhawk outlaw/and liscenced under allen patent3486495

The other is a "Chief scout"wood,fiberglass laminate.No adjustmentsno drilling.68#serial #CS179.It has paper stickers on it indicating name manufacturer and patent just like first bow...Here are the pics...Any ideas on date of manufacture,value,collectability etc?Thanks,donnie


----------



## Q2 slayer (Jan 16, 2005)

*oh yeah*

Overall length on the Chief Scout is 49"
The Outlaw is 33 1/2"


----------



## J3100 (Mar 4, 2006)

I Just Bought A Recurve Made By Blackhawk It Was A Local Company Near Pittsburgh Pa The Recurves Dont Seem To Have A High Value But They Seem To Be Well Made Dont Know About The Compounds Though Somebody On Here Must Have Worked There Because He Has The Serial Number Records For Date Of Manufacturer Do A Search In Traditional


----------



## Q2 slayer (Jan 16, 2005)

*Thank you..*

I have a recurve too..."The Viking" s.l.58


----------

